# Generic Zelnorm from Medstore.biz?



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

Has anyone tried Generic Zelnorm from Medstore.biz ? It's much cheaper than medsmex and you get more, but is it legit? I didn't know there was a generic version?


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

I guess no one has tried it because there are 86 views of this topic but no reply! I ordered it so guess I will be the first to try it.


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

I didn't know there was a Zelnorm generic, but I'm willing to try anything right now. My Gastro doctor put me on Amitiza and I thought I was going to die. I can't take the side effects. I feel sick to my stomach, with headache, and bloating all day.I will definitely check out the website. At this point, I don't care where it comes from if it helps.


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

I tried calling both medsmex and medsbiz and got no call back from either. I am not so crazy about either one. Am trying to make sure I don't get ripped off with my credit card.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Read my post about credit card fraud before you give your cc # to medsmex. Next time I order zelmac from them I intend to use a money order. I think the zelmac works fine.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My post is on the "Constipation specific" forum.


----------



## Molmag (Jun 26, 2007)

I have been ordering from medsmex for well over one year but my last time I received a call from my credit card company about 2 questionable transaction. One was for only 10 cents and one was for ten dollars. I immediately cancelled the card. I was thinking about getting a prepaid master or visa. Has anyone tried this???


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

hi, please see my *try, try again * post ... I called my bank and for $14 bucks you can buy a credit card for a specific amount. It gets kind of complicated, doesn't it?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Several of us on the BB (including me) order generic zelnorm from www.inhousepharmacy.com Same stuff as the 'real' zelnorm and much cheaper. I still use a virtual credit card though.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

I am confused. I thought you could only get this with a prescription?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

You can get it without a script from countries that are still selling it. They are not bound by the FDA. Mexico, India and I'm sure alot of other places sell it. I order mine from India and have had very good luck. inhousepharmacy also has very good customer service and it gets to the US alot faster than medsmex( and is much cheaper)


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

[quote name='Tiss' date='May 13 2010, 10:34 AM' post='792896']You can get it without a script from countries that are still selling it. They are not bound by the FDA. Mexico, India and I'm sure alot of other places sell it. I order mine from India and have had very good luck. inhousepharmacy also has very good customer service and it gets to the US alot faster than medsmex( and is much cheaper)[/quotThanks so much. I will go online and try them. Pretty safe with Credit Card info too?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Nancy, I never use a regular credit card when ordering from any of the pharmacies. The times I have, it has been used fraudulently each time--once from medsmex and another from inhousepharmacy. They say that their online ordering is safe and secure and all that but many people on the BB have had their credit cards compromised while using them on these websites. I get a 'virtual' credit card from my bank for a one time use. I get the total from inhousepharmacy and get the card from my bank with the exact total and either order online with this virtual credit card or call them and give them the number.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

Tiss said:


> Nancy, I never use a regular credit card when ordering from any of the pharmacies. The times I have, it has been used fraudulently each time--once from medsmex and another from inhousepharmacy. They say that their online ordering is safe and secure and all that but many people on the BB have had their credit cards compromised while using them on these websites. I get a 'virtual' credit card from my bank for a one time use. I get the total from inhousepharmacy and get the card from my bank with the exact total and either order online with this virtual credit card or call them and give them the number.


Tiss,Thank you for that information. I almost used mine in the Inhousepharmacy but something nagged at me not to. Again, thanks.


----------



## kurejikuraun (Jun 11, 2010)

while I was desperately searching the net for an alternate and cheaper source of Zelnorm, a friend of mine recommended me RXShop.md, he was getting some blood pressure medicine from them and said that he never had problems with his orders from there and the medicine worked.I thought to try it out as well, and made a order. till now I am pleased, the drugs work, and I received no notifications from my bank about any CC abuse. soon I'll have to make a second order, so I suppose I'll keep you updated on how they work (I am supposed to get a discount on the second order, am very curious about that)noticed that many of you have the same problem I had, so just thought about sharing my findings.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

kurejikuraun-- thanks so much for your input on rxshop-appreciate it!it's always good to hear feedback on the online pharmacies. i'd so much rather order from a pharm that someone has recommended than just go out and order blind. it's risky enough as it is.


----------

